# 4 1/2 week old baby



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Your pup is a light cream. When they mature they usually fade to white. Sometimes with a bit of cream on the ears.

Sookie is 4 weeks in the first picture. Very similar colour to yours. The second picture is her 2 months ago at 8 months. 

The last picture was the other day at almost 10 months. She is almost white now (ignore her grooming. Just got home from vacation and she needed a bath) She has a light cream on her ears now. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## VTbouvsnpoo (May 29, 2011)

Thank you! Very helpful.. I was hoping she would be a light cream appearing to be white as she matures.. Very pretty girl you have!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I missed this post the other day. 
My puppy is the same color as yours except her ears are darker. She is a cream. The breeder said she would be the color of her shaved face (which is white) when she matures and may or may not retain a little bit of apricot color on her ears since they are darker. Your puppies body is the same color, but her ears are lighter than my pups. My pups chest is already starting to turn white (she is 18 weeks in the picture).


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

You can see my cream in my signature. There he is about 5 months old. Now he's just over 6 months and not much has changed, but his ears are cream and his back is, too.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

My mini, Beau, started out the same color, with similar apricot highlights on ears, legs, and down the middle of his back. He's 1-1/2 now, and almost pure white. Take a look at this thread I posted a while ago for pictures. It shows him as a puppy and as a one year old.

Beau's Puppy Pictures


----------

